# The World’s Shortest Books



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2014)

*The World’s Shortest Books*







Things I wouldn’t do for Money, by Dennis Rodman.

Human Rights Advances in China.

The Differences Between Reality and Dilbert.

To all the Men I’ve Loved Before, by Ellen DeGeneres.

My Plan to Find the Real Killers, by OJ Simpson.

Amelia Earhart’s Guide to the Pacific Ocean.

America’s Most Popular Lawyers.

Career Opportunities for History Majors.

Different Ways to Spell “Bob”.

Dr. Kevorkian’s Collection of Motivational Speeches.

George Foreman’s Big Book of Baby Names.

How to Sustain a Musical Career, by Art Garfunkel.

One Hundred and One Spotted Owl Recipes by the EPA.

The Amish Phone Book.

The Engineer’s Guide to Fashion.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 22, 2014)

Five Hundred Years of German Humour
The Australian Book of Ettiquette.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2014)

Different Ways to Spell “Bob”.

My granddaughters have a favorite little board book called Fifteen Animals.  It's  about Bob and all his (15) animals named Bob.
They wore the book out when they were little .. hehe.


... Seems O.J. has had a long enough time to get going on his research for 'that killer'.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Different Ways to Spell “Bob”.
> 
> My granddaughters have a favorite little board book called Fifteen Animals.  It's  about Bob and all his (15) animals named Bob.
> They wore the book out when they were little .. hehe.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 22, 2014)

_Everything I Know About Women_ by SifuPhil

_Wilkes Barre, PA - The New Silicon Valley?_


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2014)

Meanderer, that was funny!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2014)

FRENCH HOSPITALITY 

Honesty In The White House: 1969-1974 

Great English Lovers 

Great Australian Beers


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2014)

Meanderer said:


>



Oh!  you found it ..   .. ain't it sweet? ..lol


----------

